# Schwinn Traveler III



## taiketsu (May 16, 2010)

I'd like to start biking for exercise, but I'm on a tight budget, so my friend recommended I try to find a used road bike. I saw a Schwinn Traveler iii in nice condition for $180. Is that reasonable? Although I've begun to do a little research, I know very little about bikes so your opinion would be appreciated. Also, please feel free to recommend any other older frames you think I might be able to get on the cheap. Thanks.

https://s918.photobucket.com/albums/ad23/dearfenris/?action=view&current=DSC_0563.jpg


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

taiketsu said:


> I'd like to start biking for exercise, but I'm on a tight budget, so my friend recommended I try to find a used road bike. I saw a Schwinn Traveler iii in nice condition for $180. Is that reasonable? Although I've begun to do a little research, I know very little about bikes so your opinion would be appreciated. Also, please feel free to recommend any other older frames you think I might be able to get on the cheap. Thanks.
> 
> https://s918.photobucket.com/albums/ad23/dearfenris/?action=view&current=DSC_0563.jpg


I'm no expert in used bike prices, but this looks to be in pretty good shape for the price. 

If you're unfamiliar with bikes in general, it would be best to bring someone along that is more experienced. Ideally, they'd also be somewhat familiar with fit, otherwise during the test ride you'll just have to go on whether it feels comfortable in saddle height and reach. To a point, saddle height can be adjusted, but being a quill stem, reach might pose more of a problem because replacements are little more difficult to find. FWIW the stem in the pic is pretty short and adjusted high, so chances are the bike didn't fit the owner very well. 

Even in this price range I think the right fit matters more than components, so pass if it just doesn't feel right to you. There will be others to choose from.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

taiketsu said:


> I'd like to start biking for exercise, but I'm on a tight budget, so my friend recommended I try to find a used road bike. I saw a Schwinn Traveler iii in nice condition for $180. Is that reasonable? Although I've begun to do a little research, I know very little about bikes so your opinion would be appreciated. Also, please feel free to recommend any other older frames you think I might be able to get on the cheap. Thanks.
> 
> https://s918.photobucket.com/albums/ad23/dearfenris/?action=view&current=DSC_0563.jpg


Like the other poster said, I am not an expert on used bikes either. Me and you are in the same boat. My budget is tighter than yours, I am squeezed to ain't nothing there!!:cryin: 

Anyway, I wanted a bike for the wife too. I got lucky, and picked up this Schwinn Traverler for $25 at a thrift shop. It needed no parts, just adjusting and air in the tires.. 

The blue one on the left is the Traveler. It looked just like My Raleigh Competition.


----------

